# Quando alla fine saprai



## KoekaZ

Ciao!

Vorrei sapere cosa significa 'saprai' o a cosa si riferisce in questa frase. Vuol dire  'quando saprai che tutti sono coglioni'? In realtà non capisco bene la frase. È un pezzetino di 'Come prepararsi serenamente alla morte' (la Bustina di Minerva di Umberto Eco).


_È naturale, è umano, è proprio della nostra specie rifiutare la persuasione che gli altri siano tutti indistintamente coglioni, altrimenti perché varrebbe la pena di vivere? Ma quando, alla fine, *saprai*, avrai compreso perché vale la pena (anzi, è splendido) morire._

Grazie mille!


----------



## otherwise

Ciao!

Credo che tu abbia ragione, anch'io lo interpreterei così:

"Ma quando alla fine saprai (nel senso di: "*ti renderai conto"*) che gli altri sono tutti indistintamente c.....", avrai compreso perché vale la pena (anzi, è splendido) morire.

Aspettiamo altre conferme, ma penso che sia questo il senso della frase.


----------



## honeyheart

Yo también lo interpreto así, pero no entiendo por qué no puso "*lo* saprai".


----------



## otherwise

Forse (è una mia ipotesi) l'autore ha utilizzato "quando saprai", invece di "quando lo saprai" / "quando te ne renderai conto", ecc... perché voleva esprimere un concetto più elevato del semplice sapere un fatto.

Quando saprai nel senso di "quando acquisterai il sapere, la saggezza, la consapevolezza". Ripeto è una mia ipotesi non so se è realmente questo quello che voleva trasmettere l'autore.


----------



## 0scar

Dice:
Pero cuando llegue el final, [tú] sabrás, [tú] habrás entendido por qué vale la pena (y hasta es bueno) morir.


----------



## Estopa

0scar said:


> Dice:
> Pero cuando llegue el final, [tú] sabrás, [tú] habrás entendido por qué vale la pena (y hasta es bueno) morir.



Ahora me ha quedado la duda de si esta traducción es correcta. Yo había entendido el sentido de otro modo:

_Ma quando, alla fine, *saprai*, avrai compreso perché vale la pena (anzi, è splendido) morire

Pero cuando finalmente/al final tomes conciencia, habrás comprendido por qué vale la vena (más aún, por qué es fantástico) morir.
_


----------



## Larroja

otherwise said:


> Quando saprai nel senso di "quando acquisterai il sapere, la saggezza, la consapevolezza". Ripeto è una mia ipotesi non so se è realmente questo quello che voleva trasmettere l'autore.



Concordo sul senso generico: quando acquisirai conoscenza. 
Ci provo: Pero cuando, al final, sepas, habrás entendido por qué vale la pena (mejor, es estupendo) morir.


----------



## DaisyManu

0scar said:


> Dice:
> Pero cuando llegue el final, [tú] sabrás, [tú] habrás entendido por qué vale la pena (y hasta es bueno) morir.


anche io la interpreto così


----------



## KoekaZ

Gracias a todos por vuestra respuesta.

Al final he decidido interpretarlo en el sentido que han dicho Otherwise y Estopa, porque si no no tendría sentido dentro de este contexto. Es un fragmento de un artículo de opinión de Umberto Eco donde explica cuál es la mejor manera de preparase para la muerte, esto es, pensar que todos los que nos rodean son gili***** y así nos moriremos tranquilos, es más, nos sentiremos aliviados de abandonar este mundo. Sin embargo, es una percepción que debe adquirirse justo antes de morir, porque de lo contrario ¿para qué vivir, si el mundo está lleno de g****? 

Algo así:

_Pero cuando, al final, lo descubras [que todos son g******], comprenderás por qué merece la pena (de hecho, es estupendo) morir._

Gracias de nuevo a todos y un saludo


----------



## Massimo_m

KoekaZ said:


> Ciao!
> _È naturale, è umano, è proprio della nostra specie rifiutare la persuasione che gli altri siano tutti indistintamente coglioni, altrimenti perché varrebbe la pena di vivere? Ma quando, alla fine, *saprai*, avrai compreso perché vale la pena (anzi, è splendido) morire._
> Grazie mille!



L'omissione dell'articolo conferisce al verbo una sfumatura più generale, rinvia in qualche modo all'acquisizione d'una saggezza, un sapere, una conoscenza che vanno al di là della specifica informazione che gli altri sono tutti coglioni. Io terrei la costruzione anche in spagnolo, e tradurrei con "sabrás" senza articolo.


----------



## ursu-lab

Massimo_m said:


> L'omissione del pronome  conferisce al verbo una sfumatura più generale, rinvia in qualche modo all'acquisizione d'una saggezza, un sapere, una conoscenza che vanno al di là della specifica informazione che gli altri sono tutti coglioni. Io terrei la costruzione anche in spagnolo, e tradurrei con "sabrás" senza pronome.



È come dice Massimo, "sapere" nel senso assoluto di "conoscere la *V*erità", non di "rendersi conto". Se non ha scritto il pronome l'ha fatto proprio per dare questa sfumatura al verbo.

Attenzione perché in italiano Eco fa un gioco con i tempi verbali, sicuramente (col significato italiano di "certamente") intenzionale trattandosi di Umberto Eco:

quando, alla fine, *saprai*, *avrai compreso* perché vale la pena morire....

Il futuro anteriore di "avrai compreso" è precedente a quello di "sapere" (futuro semplice). Si dovrebbe mantenere il futuro - semplice e poi anteriore - anche in spagnolo per rendere lo stesso ordine temporale, perché con il "cuando + subjuntivo" la frase si confonde e si perde.


----------



## Massimo_m

ursu-lab said:


> È come dice Massimo, "sapere" nel senso assoluto di "conoscere la *V*erità", non di "rendersi conto". Se non ha scritto il _*pronome*_



Oops, grazie per la rettifica...
Comunque, sono perfettamente d'accordo e mi sembra molto sottile anche la tua osservazione sui tempi verbali.


----------



## ursu-lab

Era chiarissimo che si trattava di un lapsus... A volte capita di distrarsi quando hai l'impressione che le tue parole rimbalzino su un muro di gomma...


----------



## ANNALIE78

KoekaZ said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Vorrei sapere cosa significa 'saprai' o a cosa si riferisce in questa frase. Vuol dire 'quando saprai che tutti sono coglioni'? In realtà non capisco bene la frase. È un pezzetino di 'Come prepararsi serenamente alla morte' (la Bustina di Minerva di Umberto Eco).
> 
> 
> _È naturale, è umano, è proprio della nostra specie rifiutare la persuasione che gli altri siano tutti indistintamente coglioni, altrimenti perché varrebbe la pena di vivere? Ma quando, alla fine, *saprai*, avrai compreso perché vale la pena (anzi, è splendido) morire._
> 
> Grazie mille!


 

Io invece direi "capirai" e lo tradurrei in spagnolo con "entender".
Poiché si parla del rifiuto della persuasione della coglionaggine umana, per dirla sempre poeticamente, in italiano l'autore utilizza "sapere" per non creare ridondanza con "compreso" che si trova subito dopo. Infatti, se diciamo: Ma quando, alla fine, capirai, avrai compreso ...etc. in effetti non funziona nella nostra lingua, ma in spagnolo direi "...lo entiendes, ...comprenderás"


----------



## Massimo_m

ANNALIE78 said:


> Io invece direi "capirai" e lo tradurrei in spagnolo con "entender"."



Certo, se Umberto Eco avesse scritto "capirai" si sarebbe potuto tradurre bene con "entender". Pero' lui ha usato "saprai", che corrisponde a "saber".
Mi pare che compito del traduttore non sia riscrivere meglio il testo di partenza (e questo, si badi, lo dico senza escludere affatto che anche un grande autore possa scrivere talvolta frasi che potrebbero essere migliorate e che, quindi, il suggerimento di ANNALIE78 possa essere valido) ma piuttosto riportarlo quanto più fedelmente possibile in altra lingua, con il maggior numero delle sfumature e anche delle ambiguità che - come nel nostro caso - vi si rinvengono. Proprio usando "saber" mi sembra che, appunto, quelle ambiguità siano restituite nel modo più pieno.
Tra l'altro, proprio Eco ha scritto pagine molto interessanti su questo tema e sulla tentazione del traduttore di migliorare l'opera del suo autore, nel bellissimo  saggio _"Dire quasi la stessa cosa"_ (Bombiani 2003; è tradotto anche in spagnolo, _"Decir casi lo mismo"_. Lumen 2008)
Scusami, non voglio nel modo più assoluto sembrare polemico né avere un tono definitivo, ma solo continuare la discussione.


----------



## annapo

*Saprai* vuol dire qui: quando avrai acquisito un livello di conoscenza della vita/ consapevolezza esistenziale, che ti riconcilierà con l'idea della morte.


----------

